# Is this Giant Duckweed (Spirodela polyrhiza)



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Just wondering if this is giant duckweed. 


















The underside does not appear to be as red as the pictures. There is always one leaf that is fairly red one not as red and the other two are green. Additionally, it just showed up in a tank that had regular duckweed. There were no new plants recently added to this tank. Tends to take the tank over and completely block out the light.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, it does look like it.


----------

